# Any advice on one type of Dust collection tool attachment.



## BoxO (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey folks,
Looking for advice on using a common attaching device for the different power tools I need to attach to my dust collection system.
I use a common plumbing screw attachment that is attached to a 1 7/8 vacuum hose so I can move to different areas of the shop. it is the tool side end I am having troubles with finding a common size. If anyone has had this issue before and has some advice or direction to steer me in a better path please let me know. Right now I am duck taping the hose to the different tools when needed.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

BoxO,

I am not sure I understand your problem. But I did encounter a problem of marrying a hose that connects to my handheld router to the shop vac hose. The outside diameter of the shop vac hose and the router hose were nearly the same. Rather than searching around for a fitting, I wrapped a piece of corrugated cardboard tightly around the fitting on the end of the router-connecting-hose and held the cardboard together with packing tape. I then wrapped the cardboard around the shop vac hose fitting, again securing it with packing tape. Once the cardboard fitting was properly sized, I added more packing tape to ensure the fitting held together. In the couple of years since I fabricated this unusual fitting it still works surprisingly well. When I use the handheld router I use the cardboard fitting, which I leave attached to the end of the router hose, to attach the router hose to the shop vac hose.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Check out places like Rockler. They have a good selection of DC attachments.

BTW, that doesn't sound like a big enough hose to me.


----------



## BoxO (Mar 1, 2016)

My shop DC has 6" main lines, that branch to (4) - 6" drops. Each of the 4 branch drops have a double blast gate, each of the two openings being 4". I used a 3" plumbing connection on some of those 4" blast gate openings, to use with hand power tools, (hand router, sanders, saws). I can move the hose from gate to gate depending on where I need it at the time. I do not have a separate hose for each tool. The biggest problem I am having is hooking to the various tool ports. I am constantly putting on or pulling off duck tape to attack to the different tools. I was reaching out to see if anyone has a more organized idea on making these connections more universal.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

BoxO,

Perhaps you could make a Universal Dust Collection Reducer work. The portions of the fitting not needed could be cut away leaving the reducer that is a good fit. The plastic reducers (probably ABS plastic but not sure) are affordable and widely available. A Google search for Universal Dust Collection Reducer will bring up a bunch. These fittings look like this…


----------



## BoxO (Mar 1, 2016)

looking like those for each tool is the smartest way to go. Wish they made a universal with a swivel. Thanks for the input. going to amazon now.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Are these smaller power tools with smaller openings.

If so, look at rocklers hose with connectors.

http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-universal-small-port-hose-kit-with-free-10-gift-card

It works great and I just bought the 2 additional sizes as well. The connectors all swivel.


----------



## BoxO (Mar 1, 2016)

RobS888
Those look almost perfect for the small ports on the tools. Good to know that they are working for you.


----------

